# Using pine pellet bedding (Equine Fresh Brand) for goats?



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

Has anyone used the equine fresh ok e pelleted bedding for goats? I use it for horses and it breaks down to more of a powdery type bedding. It seems like it would work great for goats. Any experience?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I use that all the time. I spread a thin layer of it down on my cement floor, and put pine shavings on top during the summer, and old hay during the winter. I've never had a problem. Makes cleaning easier too


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

We used it for our goats also for a while. Worked well.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I use it off and on for both my horses and my goats. I put the pellets down, mist them with water and then fluff them up.

However, I don't use the pellets made for horses, I buy pine pellet stove pellets by the pallet (say that 3 times fast!!!!). Way cheaper, at least up here. Just make sure they say 100% pine. Some are hardwood. I don't like the idea that they could have Black walnut in them.


----------

